# Siamese x Siamese Born 11/10/2008



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Just a few pics at day 1, Have sexed the pups and we have 2 does and 2 bucks. One doe is black eyed all the others are red eyed.


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

*Bump* added pics


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

new piccies  6 days old


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

So here they are now at 12 days old,well the pic was taken 2 days ago so they are 14 days now but eh lol


----------

